# Prest-o-fit Awning Rugs?



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi everyone -

Anyone have any real world experience with the Prest-o-fit patio rugs? (It's the same material as those turf-like covers that wrap around your camper's outdoor steps). Here's a link

What I really want to know is how quick these are to dry. I also posted this on the Open Roads forum and got one response, but was hoping for some more reassurance! Last thing I want is a huge soggy mess to bring home, but if they dry fairly quickly I think I'm interested in getting one. Apparently, this material is different than the cheap green astro-turf stuff at the local Lowes/Home Depot...

If there's something better out there that you love, I'd really like to know! My ideal is one that is large (at least 20' to cover full awning, maybe more to extend full length of trailer box); must lay flat, and not become the aforementioned "huge soggy mess" if it rains.

I'm a bit gun-shy of those mats/rugs claiming to let the rain/sand go through because a friend had one and the dirt/rain also came UP from the bottom onto the mat! UG! Is there anything out there that might work?!

Thanks for any help,

go6car
(It's go*5*car now!)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, the patio-mat type are a two way street. If you lay them in mud, it ooses up through it. I'm still a fan over the outdoor carpet we had before. Sorry, no experience on the prest-o-fit. It looked bulky like the outdoor carpet, so I didn't consider it.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

Here is a previous thread with some good infortmation.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...hl=awning%20mat


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

This is the only way to go for us.

Water runs right through, dries virtually immediately, cleanup is a breeze (sweep and/or shake off), VERY light, and folds up into something extremely compact.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

We love are Awning mat it cleans easy..........

Yes water will come through....but also pass thru from top to bottom.........

also very easy to clean and dries Very Quickly!!

We had a 5-6 " rainy day and when you stepped on it, rain came up through, .....but pull it out in the sun and it dried quickly..........

It was Filthy.......but a hose down...............followed by spraying chlorox/water mixture on it........then fold up for 10 minutes..............open back up rinse off, and it looks like new!!


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

clarkely said:


> We love are Awning mat it cleans easy..........
> 
> Yes water will come through....but also pass thru from top to bottom.........
> 
> ...


I second that~ we have two of these and love them (the mat, not the car):


----------



## titanizer (Feb 28, 2009)

Just bought one this spring and love it!!! Had been using indoor/outdoor carpet







These mats are awesome; got the bag to store it underneath the bunks.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Another vote for the RV Awning Mat!! We have 2 and they work great.


----------



## Livin4weekenz (Aug 26, 2007)

We are considering the rv awning mat. I looked at prices and seems like Ebay has the best deal so far $79.99 - $89.99 for the 9 X 18 depending on pattern + bag + stakes + free shipping.
It sounds like a good deal. Just FYI.........


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies.

Funny, how nobody seems to have any experience w/the Prest-o-fit ones-- maybe it's for a reason, LOL!!

I'm going to plan a trek to Camping World so at least I can see them in person before making a final decision.

The ones everyone seems to like look nice too

Thanks again

go6car


----------

